# Harley pen??? (cycle guys)



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

We have been asked to make blanks that will appeal to Harley riders.  In an effort to do that, Dawn made and I turned (yes, Anthony, I turned them) the following.  Dawn did not have time to take the pics, so they are my crappy attempts, so I did 2-they are both the same pens, in the same order.

Which one do you like the best (comments elaborating are encouraged!!!!!)


----------



## JimGo (Jul 6, 2006)

Middle has a nice balance of the colors.  Too much blue/black in the end pens for me.

Nice job on the finish!


----------



## Fangar (Jul 6, 2006)

I didn't vote, but in my opinion, I like the color scheme.  Just not to appeal to Harley Owners / Riders.  Persoanlly they have a very set pattern of Orange, white and black that set off their colors.  I have had better luck selling my aluminum pens with black fittings powdercoated clear to bikers.  I am working on a clip mount that would allow the pen to mount to the handle bars of an HD too.  The ultimate RUB (Rich Urban Biker) [] Would have to have one~!

Fangar


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the one on the far left, reminds me of flames comming out of 
the bikes tail!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

Michael,
That's exactly what I thought, but then, I'm not a biker.  

(On the other hand, many Harley owners around here are doctors, lawyers, etc who can AFFORD the bike, which is one of the few good industries left in Milwaukee!!)


----------



## alparent (Jul 6, 2006)

Look at the Black Acrylic with orange cigar pen in airrat's photo album.

http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/airrat/Black Acrylic orange 3.jpg 

NOW that's a pen that appeals to riders.
Sent shivers down my spine the first time I looked at it. PLEASE make blanks like that!


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the middle one is great. Not sure if it is the cast or your turning ability that makes it so attractive. [] I would think if you want to attract the HD crowd, you would figure out away to attach some type of small HD emblem to the top of the pen or clip.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 7, 2006)

There's always laser engraving, Anthony!  Although, there are likely to be trademark issues...


----------



## Lloyd Frisbee (Jul 7, 2006)

Ed, this was not a pen but it was a Harley themed stopper for my brother.  Amboyna burl with a HD button.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 7, 2006)

I likem' all ED' ESPECIALLY THE MIDDLE ONE. what about a leather pen pouch with harley on it.


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 7, 2006)

The center pen is quite nice.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jul 19, 2006)

Ed, the pens are great.  My daughter and son-in-law are Harley nuts and he wanted wome pens with the Harley emblem lazered on but I can't find anyone that will do it because of the copyright laws. If anyone knows a person that will do it, please let me know! Lloyd, that is a fantastic way to do the stoppers, mind if I copy it?[:0][]


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 19, 2006)

Ed, I like the one in the middle best, but I'm not sure how many Harley riders it would appeal to. I've made three pens for Harley riders, all on black chrome or black enamel hardware. One was from an orange bowling ball, one was Padauk and one was Pernambuco. Being a Harley owner, I thought I'd have had more luck selling pens to my fellow Hog nuts, but it's been rather slim pickens. And this crowd can afford them. So best of luck on your quest, Ed. I hope it fairs better than mine.

Bev, I was able to get an outline of the Harley Bar & Shield engraved for me on one of them by a local engraver, but I had to tell him it was a one time deal for a personal pen.


----------



## DFM (Jul 20, 2006)

Bev, Try contacting the corporate HQ for Harley to get a one time license for use of their trademark.  You may have to provide a sample or sketch of how you wish to reproduce their mark.  This may also lead into a contract to provide HD pens for their corporate sales.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 8, 2006)

I like the middle one... best combination of colors.. 
Wish I had seen these earlier this summer.. we about 500 to 1000 bikers traversing the Cherohala Skyway... probably could have sold these as fast as could make them.


----------

